# Types of classical music



## frankcop (Sep 24, 2012)

Have ever thought about what types of classical music are there? What is your favorite type of classical music? I researched a bit and find an interesting web page called Types of music, where there is plenty of articles mostly about type of classical music, but also about its history and the list of songs and artists. I hope that I have at least a little intrigued to throw to click and explore at Types of classical music.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

frankcop said:


> Have ever thought about what types of classical music are there?


No way... I didn't even know that there are more types of classical music...
Leaving the joke aside, my favorite forms in classical music would be : *Chamber Music & Choral Music.* 
I also love symphonic music, but I think I will pick up those two.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

The symphony. Then probably the quartet.


----------

